# Ac fuse keeps blowing



## javishm (May 13, 2013)

Good day,

I am a newbie here. I have been having a problem with my ac in my 2006 Xtrail a while now. At mid-high speeds the fuse keeps blowing. When the fuse blows the compressor is still on. Within the last 2-3 weeks i changed the resistor card and the motor. It stopped until about 3 days ago when the problem started back again. 

What can be causing this to happen.
Thanks


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

javishm said:


> What can be causing this to happen.


Turning on the A/C


----------



## javishm (May 13, 2013)

it works fine on lower speeds....


----------



## javishm (May 13, 2013)

bumpp

any help at all?


----------



## javishm (May 13, 2013)

replaced the motor 3 times and i am on my 6th resistor card...still no solution thus far

what may be the cause...it only happens when the switch is turned up to the 3/4 mark and more


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

What happens if the fan is set to high speed and the A/C is off?


----------



## javishm (May 13, 2013)

Tried that last saturday.....with the ac switch set to off and the fan on....it blew the resistor card and not the fuse.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

It's possible that at high fan speeds, the fan blades may be hitting something inside the fan casing causing the motor to jam and stop; this will cause an excessive current draw causing a possible blown fuse, burned out motor winding or resistor overheating.


----------



## javishm (May 13, 2013)

Thank you.....eventually replaced the motor again and seems to be working for now again


----------

